# Chicago, IL- 13mo, craigslist.



## Kalona (Jan 10, 2011)

such a pretty boy, hope he gets a good home!

Male german shepherd

Thirteen month old, pure bred German shepherd ,black & tan, long hair , very large bones , he's great with kids &other dogs.Has basic obedience training and currrently house broken.Easy learner.Moving to new apt,landlord doesn't allow pets.True german shepherd lovers only. small rehoming fee.Up to date with shots.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He is a cutie, I also hope he finds a good home.


----------

